# 13A Sockets



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Just bought a MH (Mobilvetta Euroyacht 290) 
The electrical sockets fitted are the continental type with Europlug. The sockets are in a dark brown colour. Does anyone know of a supplier of similarly styled 13A sockets that I could change them for?

Rgds

Phil


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

MK do lots of differant colour 13 anp sockets now, including brown, but as I am not sure of the dimensions that you require I don't know if they would be suitable. You need to go to an electrical factors (the likes of B&Q and Homebase etc dont normally do out of the ordinary ones) and ask to look in the catalogues, they are pretty helpful normally.
Good luck.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Phil 
your sockets I imagine are recessed ? If so you would need to fit standard surface mounted 13A sockets. 
As Paulway said you can buy different coloured ones in B&Q and caravan dealers sell them in beige and brown. 
My concern would be when you trade -in , perhaps in Germany where they may want them returned to continental. 
I had this dilemma with my Karmann but decided to fit continental plugs to the appliances rather than change the sockets, cheaper option too. :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Caravan accessory outlets do a range of electrical equipment similar to the type that caravan manufacturers use. I'm not sure of the brand name but it it is well worth having a look. I would also pop into a local electrical wholesaler and ask his advice.

Regards

Drew

P.S. Is the wiring colour code the same as the UK?


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

If they're like the Hymer ones then CAK TANKS in Kenilworth have them. 

0870 757 2324, ask for their free catalogue and check them out.

Alan


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

If they're the usual low-profile, dark brown square or rectangular (multiple outlet) type with a circular inset for the socket, then UK 13A outlets are definitely available (my van has them).

I've seen them from time to time in dealers, but can't hit them on the web.

Have you thought of using a continental to UK adapter in the short term, whilst looking for the correct replacement?

A good, cheap workaround (and you might stop looking!).


----------



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

The type that Robin Hood describes are available from O'Leary in Woodmansey near Hull. Should be able to google for them - I'm pretty sure they have a web site and do mail order


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the info, guys. I'll chase around and I'm sure I'll come across something. Going to Earl's Court next month so hopefully I should get at least something there.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

Miriad products have an excellent range of modular sockets/switches etc for motorhomes. They match continental style fittings.

http://www.miriad-products.com/cbea1.htm

I have fitted them in my MH and they look as good as the original fittings.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

One of the advertisers at the top of this website sell the sockets your looking for. try Marcle.co.uk


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Just another source to throw into the melting pot. I've found 13A UK style 240v sockets at AVA Leisure. I don't know what other colours are available, I have used grey ones on my conversion.

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My local independant electrical wholesaler actually stocks replacement sockets in beige and they are relatively cheap. I paid £40 for 2 double sockets in beige + backs, a 30A 240v selector switch (for inverter or mains hook up selection), a few meters of 3 core cable, 2 waterproof outdoor type junction boxes and some other bits and bobs including electrical tape. Probebly be best part of £100 at b&q or similar.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> P.S. Is the wiring colour code the same as the UK?


After converting my Euramobil, yes I found them similar..

Red - positive - UK=Brown

Black - neutral - UK=Blue

Green - earth - UK=green/yellow stripe

I did replace all my wiring though as matter of course, so I knew it was all new and done correctly, which I was thankful for as I found a block connector that had melted due to it being too small for the job.... a fire waiting to happen!


----------

